# Lost Drathaar Sunset area(FOUND HIM)



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: Lost Drathaar Sunset area*

It's been a rough couple of weeks for the dogs. Good luck on finding your dog.


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Lost Drathaar Sunset area*

I am back and forth between Sunset, Clinton, and Clearfield. I will watch for it.

Good Luck, hope you find it.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Lost Drathaar Sunset area*



BRL1 said:


> I am back and forth between Sunset, Clinton, and Clearfield. I will watch for it.
> 
> Good Luck, hope you find it.


Thanks a lot


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Lost Drathaar Sunset area*

I will keep my eye out for ol Ortiz buddy! Good luck.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Lost Drathaar Sunset area*

I will keep an eye out and ask the nieghbors.


----------



## rutting (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone for keeping an eye out!! He spent the night a couple of streets away!!!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Glad you found him.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Good deal- would have hated to lose that stud


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Glad you found your dog Aaron. I know first hand what a sickening feeling it is to lose your hound... And what a relief it is to get them back.


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Most excellent! Glad things worked out for the best!


----------



## SleepyG (Dec 23, 2008)

That's really good news. Im glad you found him. Now im really glad I just got my pup chipped today.


----------

